# Anyone good at recomending me a mountain bike ?



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

As title says really want to get a mountain bike for riding to work and back on its only 2 miles on the way there all down hill and on the way home all up hill (wish it was the other way), and will be ridden on some trails etc at weekends with freinds been a while since I was on a bike.

So just wondering what would people recommend for a budget of up to £600 could stretch the budget if necessary ?

Any help is appreciated when I used to ride MTB there was no such thing as 29ers and 650s would they suit my needs better.

Tia 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

https://www.evanscycles.com/dahon-vybe-d7-2018-folding-bike-EV302053
Is this what your after:thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Have a look at the boardmans in Halfords and if you are only doing tracks and not serious off road in consider a hybrid bike.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

For that sort of money I would buy a Vitus Nucleus 27VR. It was the MBR Hardtail of the Year winner this year in the £500 category. It beat the competition in both value and performance. The full review is in this months MBR.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I've got a Vitus Nucleus, it's great value for money, the only thing I've upgraded is the brakes to hope 2 piston calipers and 200mm rotors. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Right guys seems like a done deal I'll read a couple of reviews 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

Buy the best SPECIALIZED 29er hard tail that you can afford, I’ve got several bikes including MTB hard tails and full suspensions, they are all SPECIALIZED apart from one. 
Good after sales service from the SPECIALIZED dealers and they are very easy to sell second hand. 
You pay a bit more for the brand but for me personally and I’ve owned a lot of them the products are good including their clothing, helmets, gloves, shoes etc.


----------



## Yatobyo (May 7, 2019)

I think Tern Link B7 2019 could be a good choice. 
Under £600, the maximum rider weight as approx 230lb,...
I saw a review about this bike on Techgara few days ago, you can check it out.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for all suggestions guys, after reading a couple of reviews and watched a few videos I have just purchased a 275 vr 2019 gets delivered next week can't wait !

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Just out of interest, what's a good full suspension XC bike these days, and how much £?


----------



## shrikep15 (Jun 22, 2007)

I would echo macc70 and recommend Evans as a good place to look. I was looking a few years ago and they pointed me a 29'ers, I'd been looking at a GT but they suggested I try a Pinnacle. Apparently this is their own brand, with the frames being built by the same company that Specialized use. I found that I could get a bike in the price range I wanted but with components which were 1 or 2 specs higher than on a big name brand.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> Just out of interest, what's a good full suspension XC bike these days, and how much £?


It's all relative, do you want full suspension or hardtail? Ally or Carbon? 650B or 29'r?

It does make a difference, Evans or Chain Reaction Cycles is a good starting point to get an idea of what is available and what sort of price you might have to pay. But good quality hardtails are cheaper than the equivalent full sus and significantly cheaper than carbon.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

muzzer said:


> It's all relative, do you want full suspension or hardtail? Ally or Carbon? 650B or 29'r?
> 
> It does make a difference, Evans or Chain Reaction Cycles is a good starting point to get an idea of what is available and what sort of price you might have to pay. But good quality hardtails are cheaper than the equivalent full sus and significantly cheaper than carbon.


I would go aluminium as I presume carbon would be murder expensive.

Wheel size wouldn't really bother me, I would never be a full time rider so probably just choose the easiest to work with.


----------



## elfed (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi, you’d be better off on a road bike if it’s just riding to work, be much easier going up a hill because of the weight difference.

A 50/34 up front and 11-32 on the back should take care of most hills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> I would go aluminium as I presume carbon would be murder expensive.
> 
> Wheel size wouldn't really bother me, I would never be a full time rider so probably just choose the easiest to work with.


Have a look at Evans or Chain reaction cycles, ally is significantly cheaper than carbon and hardtails are cheaper than full sus. Then wheel size makes a difference, 650B/27.5 are cheaper than 29's but the 29er rolls quicker. Spec plays a big part of cost, you can get a nice Trek all hardtail for just under 1k for example but the top end ally one is closer to 2.5k. Carbon equivalent is closer to 4k to give you an idea.

Me, i paid a shade under 400 at Halfords for my Voodoo Hoodoo which is an ally 27.5 with a decent spec brakes and gears wise, fork slightly lower spec and the cables are routed externally but it does the job of getting me to and from work, plus its a hoot through the woods.

Ultimately budget is the arbiter here, go cheaper and get full sus but with basic level kit or hardtail with higher spec.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Talidan said:


> Thanks for all suggestions guys, after reading a couple of reviews and watched a few videos I have just purchased a 275 vr 2019 gets delivered next week can't wait !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Good choice, Its been hardtail of the year 4yrs in a row. Its a very popular bike so will sell out soon!

Its big brother, the Sentier has also won the £1000 hardtail of the year award too.

Those awards are not easy to win!


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Arrived last week done 31 miles on it so far mostly off road, but it's a great bike fitness slowly coming back, just need one of them backpacks that carry water now so I don't have to stop for a drink, I am struggling with big inclines, also using Strava so trying to beat my times everytime I go out is fun.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

chrisibiza said:


> Good choice, Its been hardtail of the year 4yrs in a row. Its a very popular bike so will sell out soon!
> 
> Its big brother, the Sentier has also won the £1000 hardtail of the year award too.
> 
> Those awards are not easy to win!


Really wanted the Sentier but sold out on Chain Reaction so went with the Marin Nail Trail 7 instead. Haven't had a bike in years and hope it's a good one.


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Talidan said:


> Arrived last week done 31 miles on it so far mostly off road, but it's a great bike fitness slowly coming back, just need one of them backpacks that carry water now so I don't have to stop for a drink, I am struggling with big inclines, also using Strava so trying to beat my times everytime I go out is fun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Awesome, hoping for a similar result myself! Stick in.


----------

